# Honestly - how embarrassed would you be?



## jameshamilton (Apr 18, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=29750&item=4561526048&rd=1


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

> keeps people guessing as to if its the real thing!!


Blind people, perhaps.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

I really had to look at the pictures 2 or 3 times before I realised it wasn't a real Metro :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

dam if only i known about it earlier i could have made a bid he may have taken the tt as px + cash :lol:


----------



## HH's TT (Mar 6, 2005)

OMG


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

keeps people guessing as to if its the real thing!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jameshamilton (Apr 18, 2005)

it is the most fantasticly poor attempt I have *EVER *seen


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

my 7 year old made a better looking replica from lego!


----------

